# Weight management counseling code



## NIEVESM (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am new to coding for this Internal Medicine Facility and we have a NP that see patients for weight management consults is there a specific code to bill this patients? Like a preventive maybe any help is very appreciate it thanks


----------



## encomma-watson (Feb 12, 2011)

*Weight management couseling code*

I have the same problem the only thing is that my supervisor is using a physical therapy code for a lifestyle modification counseling code. We need to be using this with an E/M code.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 13, 2011)

How about V69.1 for couseling for inappropriate diet and eating habits?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 13, 2011)

How about V69.1 for couseling for inappropriate diet and eating habits?


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll wager an *opinion* here.  

If this is truly dietary counseling on a specific, established illness (i.e., obesity, DM, etc), then you would report the appropriate E/M level (99201-99215).  If the provider spends greater than 50% of the visit counseling the patient, then the E/M level may be based on time (making sure the CMS requirements are met).

As for an ICD-9-CM code, again if this is truly dietary counseling, report code V65.3 as the primary.  For the secondary code, I would recommend you report the disease or condition that the counseling is being provided for (i.e., obesity, DM, etc).  A third code for the patient's BMI could also be added if it is documented.

Hope this helps and again this is my *opinion*.


----------



## encomma-watson (Feb 19, 2011)

*weight management counseling code*

In our practice, we use the E/M codes (99203-99205, 99213-99215) and the overweight code or obesity codes (278.00, 278.01).  Now because we do Body Fat Anaylsis (93720)  we also use also the V65.3 as well as the BMI codes for adults.  What I am trying to tell my billing manager that using 97530 is not correct.  She calls that Lifestyle Counseling but that is nothing but a physical therapy code all day, everyday. What are you all opinions on this?


----------

